# List of AbuDhabi islands



## thewolf434

*List of AbuDhabi islands*

اسماء جزر أبوظبي




The emirate of Abu Dhabi is the largest in the UAE, by far, and with a proportionally much longer coast line, has a larger number of offshore desert islands. Several of the larger islands close to the city of Abu Dhabi are being developed as leisure, business, and residential areas.
Abu Dhabi city itself is on an island, connected to the Abu Dhabi mainland by the Maqta and Mussafah bridges. Abu Dhabi International Airport is on the mainland.


Abu Dhabi Breakwater - not really an island since it's connected to the Abu Dhabi Corniche. Is the location of the Marina Mall in Abu Dhabi, and new Abu Dhabi Marina development.
Abu Al Abyadh Island
_Al Dhabiya Island (Al Dhabiyah Island) (Dhabaiya Peninsula, Al Dab'biyah Peninsula)?_
Al Fiyay Island
Al Futaisi Island - see Fitesi Island below
Al Habel Al Abyad (Habl Al Abyadh Island) - see Yas Island
Al Haderiyat Island - see Hodariyat Island
Al Maryah Island (Al Mariah Island) - previously known as Sowwah Island (name changed April 2012)
Al Qaffay Island?
Al Qurayyah Island (Al Qurrayah, Qurayah, Qurayya Island) - opposite Al Raha Beach
Al Saadas Island - small island offshore near Muroor suburb of Abu Dhabi
Al Weheil Island
Ar Aafiq
As Sammaliyah Island
Arzanah Island
Balrmmd (Balmmrd, Balmrd, Bel Rmmd) Island?
Belghailam Island
Bisrat Fahad Island
Bu Kesheisha (Bu Kesheishah)
Bu Qurmah
_Bul Syaeef, Inner Islands, Ras Gharab and Ras Ghanadah basins?_
Bu Tinah Shoals - magnificent diving spot but access is difficult, nominated as one of the modern 7 day natural wonders of the world in 2009.
Coconut Island - just off the Abu City coast in Al Bateen area.
Dalma Island / Delma Island - off the coast at Jebel Dhanna. Has a small museum - Delma Museum (Al Muraykhi House) open 0800-1600 Sat-Thu, free entry.
Deqalah Island
Fahid Island
Fitesi / Fitaisi / Fiteisi / Futaisi Island - Fitaisi Island Resort and Country Club? An Emirates Business news report 21 July 2011 said the owner of the island, Sheikh Hamad Bin Hamdan Al Nahyan (a UAE billionaire who also owns some exotic and expensive cars, and the auto museum in Abu Dhabi with the Globe car and oversized Dodge truck), had carved his name "Hamad" in capital letters in the sand - with a width of 3 km and each letter ½ km high (that must have been a big stick he dragged through the sand) - so that it was visible from outer space (or on Google Maps at least).
Ghagah Island (no you probably won't find Lady Gaga there), close to the proposed route of the Abu Dhabi - Qatar causeway and bridge which launches off Ras Khumais, if it does get built.
Ghash shah / Gashah / Gashshah Island
Ghurab Island
Halat Al Bahrani
Halat Al Marbarraz
Halat Hayal / Hayl Island
Hodariyat Island / Hodariat / Haderyat / Hudayriat / Hudariyat Island - see also South Hodariyat Island. Hodariyat Bridge (new in 2012) between main Abu Dhabi island and Hodariyat Island construction started October 2009 completed March 2012 (six months ahead of schedule), is the largest cable-stay suspension bridge in the UAE, length 1.3 km, vertical clearance 29 meters, six traffic lanes, two pedestrian walkways, developer is Tourism Development and Investment Company (TDIC) (WAM 22 July 2012). Al Bateen Beach project is near the Hodariyat Bridge, a beachside park along 800m of coastline with picnic areas, soccer (football) and volleyball sports courts, children's play area, events area, food and beverage kiosk outlets, completed in January 2012, officially open to the public in March 2012 (WAM 22 July 2012).
Huwaisat Island?
Jananah Island
Jazirat Al Fitesi - see Fitesi Island
Jazirat Fahid Island
Khasifa / Khasifah Island
Lulu Island - just off the coast of Downtown Abu Dhabi
Massnoua Island
Merawwah / Merawaah Island
Muhayyimat Island?
Rahman Island (Raman?)
Ramhan Island - yes, a different one from Rahman Island
Reem Island - under development with The Gate District and Shams Abu Dhabi projects.
Saadiyat Island / Sadiyat Island - a cultural and leisure island under development, home of the future Abu Dhabi Louvre, Guggenheim, Marine Museum, Abu Dhabi Performing Arts Center. Sadiyat Island is being developed by the Abu Dhabi Tourism Authority (ADTA). The name means "Island of Happiness", a definition that the workers on the island apparently didn't agree with according to a Human Rights Watch (HRW) report, published in May 2009. The Sheikh Khalifa Bridge and Saadiyat Expressway from Shahama across Yas Island and Saadiyat Island to Downtown Abu Dhabi opened in October 2009.
Salahah Island
Samaliyah / Sammaliya / Samaliya / Samaliah Island - opposite Al Raha Beach
Sas An Nakhil / Nakheel - between Samalia Island and Um Al Nar district on mainland Abu Dhabi. Note that the Sas An Nakhl villa development is on the mainland, not the island.
Shuwaihat / Shuwayhat Island
Sir BaniYas Island (Bani Yas) - a nature reserve some distance away from Abu Dhabi, with a new resort hotel open in 2009 - the Desert Islands Resort. Off the coast at Jebel Dhanna.
Sir Bu Na'air Island / Naair Island
South Hodiriat Island
Sowwah Island / As Suwah / Suwwah Island - being developed as a financial hub. Name changed to Al Maryah Island (Al Mariah Island) in April 2012 (WAM news 18 April 2012).
Thumairiah / Thumayriyah / Thumariyah Island
Um / Umm Al Hatab / Hattab Island
Umm Al Nar - see Sas An Nakhil
Umm Amim Island
Umm Gassar Island
Umm Yifenah Island / Umm Yifena / Yifina / Yifinah
Yas Island - a leisure island with theme parks and the Yas Marina Circuit, home of the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix.
Yasat / Yassat Ali Island
Yasat Safli Island
Zakum Oilfield - 4 artificial islands planned by Zadco, dredging contract worth AED 2.3 billion (US$639 million) awarded by ADNOC to National Marine Dredging Company (NMDC) in November 2009
Zirku Island - oil production, no public access.


----------



## killerk

How about Das Island? Is'nt that where they store all the offshore oil?


----------



## allenwalker

How about Jananah Island? I am planning to visit there, maybe next week


----------

